# opinions on loaders



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys, after a few years of kicking it around I NEED a loader.. I checked into leasing one but prices are insane.. I found two that I am considering. First is a case 621b original owner, super clean with 10k hours for 35,000. The second one is a cat It28b in decent shape but unknown hours for 29,000. The It28 does have a set of forks and auxiliary hydraulics. Even though I AM a cat guy I AM leaning towards the case... Opinions?? 
Thankyou 
Robert.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a cat guy as well but those old case loaders run forever. I've seen a lot of them with over 20,000 hours on the clock


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I would go with which ever had the lowest hours and best dealer support.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Case for sure...we bought a 96? 621B last season with about the same hours. It's been a great machine so far. I looked at some Cat's but the pricing for anything that was decent shape was nuts, and parts were even worse.

We also have a Case construction dealer within a half hour though. Closest Cat dealer is over an hour.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The case I wanted sold this morning! But I found another 621b with only 5200 hours for 36k. Going to look at it today.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never ran a CASE 621B but, everybody that has them seams to like them. I use a 2002 CAT 928G to load my wheeler in the Winter and I do a lot of screening with it in the Summer and like I have said before, I don't think you can beat a CAT loader.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

You can't beat a cat loader, but you can beat the price lol.. the nice thing about the 621 is they have a 12v cummins which is CAKE to work on.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1837234 said:


> You can't beat a cat loader, but you can beat the price lol.. the nice thing about the 621 is they have a 12v Cummins which is CAKE to work on.


I think that's why so many people buy those 621's. If you can get one for the right price then you should get one IMO.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

we have a '90 case 680 with the extenda hoe on the back. has close to 28k hrs on it. i could get in that thing a year from now in the middle of january and it would litterally start up in 2 seconds. its amazing with these cases even in -10 degrees sitting all winter it doesnt even need to let the glow plugs warm up. they just start.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Broncslefty7;1837319 said:


> we have a '90 case 680 with the extenda hoe on the back. has close to 28k hrs on it. i could get in that thing a year from now in the middle of january and it would litterally start up in 2 seconds. its amazing with these cases even in -10 degrees sitting all winter it doesnt even need to let the glow plugs warm up. they just start.


That's the only thing I HATE about the CAT 928G I run, it doesn't have glow plugs and if it's below 30 degrees it won't start if it's not plugged in.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

A small rental place here was saying if I rent from them I have to plug in the backhoe. Said they had lots of issues with them last winter. Case 580 SNs even. Id be responsible for batteries and starters if I don't.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Grassman09;1837549 said:


> A small rental place here was saying if I rent from them I have to plug in the backhoe. Said they had lots of issues with them last winter. Case 580 SNs even. Id be responsible for batteries and starters if I don't.


I never plugged my 906H2 in once last year. Fired right up every time. Not something I wanted to do but had no choice.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

cet;1837596 said:


> I never plugged my 906H2 in once last year. Fired right up every time. Not something I wanted to do but had no choice.


You must have glow plugs?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Those case 621 prices don't seem too bad at all. There is a similar one locally coming available Nov. 1 but the want $45k with 7,000 hours.

I'd scoop one up for mid to low 30's.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Grassman09;1837549 said:


> A small rental place here was saying if I rent from them I have to plug in the backhoe. Said they had lots of issues with them last winter. Case 580 SNs even. Id be responsible for batteries and starters if I don't.


I'd be going round and round with them if they told me that...

I'm paying to rent their junk, so their junk better start when I need it. If not, they better get someone there to get it to start...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Rob, We've had 2 Case 621's now, a '93 B with 14K hours, and a '06 C with about 6-7K hours. The '93 is gone now, but I would say it was more reliable than the newer one my brother still owns. The newer one is far nicer to run, but the older one just seemed simpler and more solid.

If you have decent dealer support, I wouldn't think twice about buying an older 621...........


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1837814 said:


> I'd be going round and round with them if they told me that...
> 
> I'm paying to rent their junk, so their junk better start when I need it. If not, they better get someone there to get it to start...


Thats why I kinda want to rent from Cat. But they wanna rent me a brand new 420FIT but but at $3500 a month.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

That's why I am buying one.. I can't see paying the crazy rental prices.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1839549 said:


> That's why I am buying one.. I can't see paying the crazy rental prices.


That's the same reason we bought one, and will probably buy another next season. I can't justify those rental prices when I can own one for 30K.

I'll take the gamble on having a mechanical issue, because even if it were a rental, we'd be down the machine for a storm.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been looking at a lot of 621b's. On Monday I will be looking at a 3500 hour 621zf.. can anyone tell me the differences between them? Do they still have a 12v Cummins engine? Thankyou.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

No one likes volvo there comfortable good visibility I have 3 l90s 3 l70s and 1l20 all run great


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the Volvos.. one of my favorite loaders is a l120e... But I can't find much at all for used Volvos close to me.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

We have been leasing an l70e, looking to buy similar. Have been impressed that it fires right up without being plugged in ever, even in the coldest of days.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

I like the Volvo's too. I own L70 and L20, great machines


----------

